# Disgusting photos of human parasites (look away, kiddies)



## Kim Chee

These photos are sure to make you a little more thankful whatever you're dealing with:
http://viralfountain.com/10-sickening-photos-of-the-most-disgusting-human-parasites/
*The Human Bot-Fly*










This critter regularly deposits larvae in the flesh of unsuspecting people. Over time, the larvae grow and the lucky host gets his very own pet maggots.

*2) Candiru Fish*





These little fella’s might look tiny but imagine one of these crawling up your pee-hole…because that’s EXACTLY what these guys do. Piranhas might gotten all the attention but these bad boys are the REAL reason why you don’t swim in the Amazon.


*3) Hookworm*





These insidious parasites are dangerous because they often don’t produce any obvious symptoms in the host until a late-stage infestation. Early on after ingestion, usually through contaminated water, they attach themselves to your intestinal wall and begin siphoning off blood, possibly resulting in anemia or protein deficiency.


*4) Guinea Worm*





The Guinea Worm can grow several feet long and perhaps the worst part about these guys is that removing them effectively, requires one to pull it from the body slowly winding around a stick for weeks….*WEEKS!*


*5) Scabies*





Also known as the Seven Year Itch, it’s caused by a tiny parasite which burrows its way beneath your skin, causing horrible irritation.


*6) Sandfly*





You thought mosqituo’s were bad? You haven’t seen anything until you’ve been bitten by the Sand Fly…this undeniably evil creature causes an infection known as leishmaniasis around the bite area just for pure shit’s and giggles.


*7) Roundworm*





The Roundworm can be found in every single type of environment on Earth and sadly have numerous parasitic forms.


*8) Chigoe Flea*





you’ve probably heard of this one via a different name: Jiggers. The mating female burrows its way into the feet of mammals, where it lays eggs and feeds on tissue…. Still think it’s a good idea to walk the earth barefooted?

*9) Ascaris*





AKA. Large Intestinal Roundworms; these worms multiply fast, grow to horrific lengths and eat all your food…. did we mention that they also can come shooting out of your but like undigested spaghetti?


*10) Screw Worm Fly*






America…. Land of the free and the evil Screwworm fly. Despite looking like a common fly, the screwworm is driven by a pure evil desire to lay it’s eggs in a whole manner of mammals, be it livestock or a human, these bastards are straight up NASTY.


----------



## Tude

let's just add this little thin fish found in South America called the candiru. It likes to swim up the urethas. You are welcome.


----------



## landpirate

yeah loving this!!!! I'm proud to say I have suffered from two of these. sandfly bites and scabies. might try for a bit of the old bott fly next time.


----------



## Kim Chee

I've had scabies fairly recently. I was allergic to them, but not like that guy. It took me a monent to realize that they were "permethrin resistant". Usually 5% works on them, not these...had to order some in 10%. 

I never heard about screwworm flies, shit makes me want to move to the UK.
Serious stuff.


----------



## Tude

mmmmichael - freaking things ate an eyeball!!!!


----------



## Anagor

Yeah, really disgusting. I hope the people shown got help and are (more or less) well now ... 
But I think it depends where you live. Sub-tropical climates are far different from most regions in the US or Europe here I think. And it depends what you do. Eating raw meat or alike ... I wouldn't advice it ...


mmmmmmmichael said:


> you’ve probably heard of this one via a different name: Jiggers. The mating female burrows its way into the feet of mammals, where it lays eggs and feeds on tissue…. Still think it’s a good idea to walk the earth barefooted?


Yeah, I think it is.  Was downtown today barefoot. Here it was quite hot today and my feet were sweating in my shoes so I took them off and went along barefoot. Why not? Here it's not a problem (neither regarding jiggers nor "no shoes not shirt no service"). It depends where you are. Walking barefoot here I just watch out not to walk into broken glass or alike. Dirt can easily washed away.  In other places, well ... perhaps not such a good idea ...
Felt good to be barefoot again. A few years back at university I used to wear flip flops year round (even in snow) and was barefoot in summer more often than not. 
Back to topic: what I fear most here are Ticks [1]. Can lead to to Lyme disease [2].

[1] http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tick
[2] http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lyme_disease


----------



## East

don't fear ticks too much, i've had more than i can count and they're pretty much painless and easy to remove. granted i wouldnt be saying that if i were unlucky enough to get lyme. i've had chiggers a few times, usually alcohol wipes are enough to drive them out if you catch them early. they're definitely more uncomfortable than ticks,it's hard not to itch.


----------



## Traveler

I've had about a dozen ticks this summer along with a moderate case of chiggers. Never had any of those crazier parasites though. The pictures didn't bother me any, bestgore has much worse.


----------



## EphemeralStick

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH and another AHHHHHHHHHHH. I'm so grateful to not be in those people's shoes.


----------



## ellilis

So seeing the title "human parasites" I fully had an expectation of some human fetus being on this page (that's a human parasite, no?). Maybe my mind works in strange ways...


----------



## Kim Chee

ellilis said:


> So seeing the title "human parasites" I fully had an expectation of some human fetus being on this page (that's a human parasite, no?). Maybe my mind works in strange ways...







There you go ellilis. If that doesn't make you want to have a baby, I don't know what will
Same species.


----------



## Kim Chee

EphemeralStick said:


> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH and another AHHHHHHHHHHH. I'm so grateful to not be in those people's shoes.


Me too. It looks like they are all getting treatment, too late for an eyeball though.


----------

